# CRS - Designer Clownfish have come in!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We have a great shipment of Designer Clowns that have arrived active and healthy. A great selection of:

Onyx Picasso
Premium Picasso
Blacker Ice
Snowflake
Black Oscellaris
Regular Oscellaris
Orchid Dottybacks
Springeri Dottybacks
Sankeyi Dottybacks
Tisbe Pods
Blue Spotted Jawfish
HUGE Mandarins
Copperband Butterflies
Juvenile Emperor
Various Tobys and Puffers
Tiny Pistol Shrimp
Sea Urchins
Sea Hares
Sailfin Tang
Baby Regal Tangs


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Cool Picture for the Day......*

A PAIR of Candy Pistol Shrimp sharing a Yellow Watchman Goby.


----------

